# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  اعتراض ب قانون تاثیرمستقیم25درصدی معدل کتبی درکنکور 93

## Bahram_maleki

این جمله  روح و روانمو صفایی اساسی داد:
""معاون وزير علوم درباره طرح سنجش پذيرش دانشجو که در مجلس مطرح است، گفت:   آنچه در محلس تصويب شده اين است که در سال 93 سوابق تحصيلي 25 درصد تاثير  مثبت داشته باشد.""

بله... تاثیر نمرات نهایی واسه کنکور 93 مثبتــــــــــــــــــه

با این حساب تاپیک بسته میشه،،، و با خیال راحت میتونیم واسه کنکور درس بخونیم
اعتراض معتراض هم منتفیه کلـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــن 
باتشکر از محسن و jean Reno عزیز که اطلاع رسانی کردن.
ایـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــنم لیـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــنک خبـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــرش
http://www.kanoon.ir/Public/ShowDetails.aspx?art=w9GJ3Q+cOBwxidGHhdwcJw==

----------


## ezio auditore77

دوست عزیز دقت کن که همگی  یک امتحان نهایی واحد و مساوی میدن...ربطی به غیرانتفاعی بودن نداره

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## design46

مصححش که فرق داره

----------


## Bahram_maleki

منظور اینه که >>اگه جنابعالی با خودت کتاب یا جزو هم سر جلسه ببری، اگه احیانن ببینن ، ازت نمیگیرن و با خودکار خط قرمز رو برگت نمیزنن و صورت جلسه نمیکنن.
من خودم پارسال تابستون، بعد از فارغلی از پیش دانشگاهی، واسه گرفتن معافیت تحصیلی  یکی از مدارس غیر انتفاعی ثبت نام کردم و واسه امتحانات یه خورده هم استرس نداشتم!!

----------


## ezio auditore77

آقایون بنظرم به جای این افکار بهتره درستونو بخونید

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Jean.Reno

سلام . 

مگه نگفتن که رییس سازمان سنجش اومده گفته که تاثیر برا 93 مثبته ... دروغ بود ؟

----------


## Hesam

از این حرفا زیاد میزنن!!!

----------


## Bahram_maleki

خبر زیر مربوط میشه به 2 اردیبهشت 92
تاثير 25 درصدي سوابق تحصيلي در کنکور 93 نهايي شد ( قلم چی )

----------


## محمدرضا 95

خب فرق تاثیر مثبت با تاثیر مستقیم چیه ؟

----------


## kourosh35

> خب فرق تاثیر مثبت با تاثیر مستقیم چیه ؟


تاثیر مثبت یعنی دو بار نمره و رتبه کنکور محاسبه میشه (یک بار با تاثیر معدل و یک بار بدون تاثیر معدل) و بعد،هر کدوم که بهتر بود،ملاک قرار می گیره.
در تاثیر مستقیم نمره فقط با تاثیر معدل محاسبه می شه و همون ملاک قرار می گیره.

----------


## میثم93

> دوست عزیز دقت کن که همگی  یک امتحان نهایی واحد و مساوی میدن...ربطی به غیرانتفاعی بودن نداره
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


دوست عزیز در پاسسخ باید بهت بگم که یکی از همکلاسی های من سال سوم به معلممون پول داد که مصحح هست اونم چه درسی زیست شناسی! نمرشو بیست داد من خودم شاهد هستم.حالا میگی چجوری ؟ کاری نداره که رمز گذاشته بود تو ورقه معلمه هم همه کاره ی حوزه بوده.
بچه ها دقت کنید که اینجا ایرانه واز این بیشتر نباید از مسئولین انتظار داشته باشیم.اینجا هیچی درست نیست.قول میدم درسمو بخونم یه کاره ای بشم انتقام این فشار هایی که کشیدم رو از مسئولین بگیرم!!!!

----------


## میثم93

> سلام حتما از تاثیر 25درصدی معدل برا کنکور 93 خبر دارین و به ظلم وجفایی که مسئولین در حق ما کردن واقفین.
> یکی نیس بگه این مدارس غیر انتفایی که پول میگیرن 20 میدن!با این قانون شما همه ی دانش آموزاشون بلا استثنا  دکتر مهندس میشن.
> یکی نیس بهشون بگه: بین اون کسی که سال 84 به قبل دیپلم گرفته و میاد کنکور میده ، با اونی که 84 تا 92 دیپلم گرفته و میاد کنکور میده>>زمین تا آسمون تفاوت هست،،، یکی معدل 25درصد تاثیر مستقیم داره واسش ،یکی هیچ تاثیری واسش نداره >>> ده آخه این عدالته...
> وضعیت حوزه های امتحان نهایی هم که نگم بهتره> تو حوزه امتحانی ما مث چی تقلب می شد!(متسفانه جای من بد بود ،درست جولو دوربین مراقبتی بودم از دورو بریامم کسی نبود باهم جواب بدیم)
> تازه تکلیف امثال من که پشت کنکور هستن و روحشون خبر نداشته که تاثیر قراره بجا مثبت، مستقیم بشه>>>بماند.
> خلاصه که خودتون واقفین چه جفایی دارن در حق ما کنکوری هایی می کنن که به هر دلیلی معدل کتبی کمی داریم. 
>  قصدم از زدن این تاپیک این بود که یه وبلاگ رو بهتون معرفی کنم که بنده امروز ساختمش...تو این وبلاگ قراره که ،ایشالا همه کنکوری ها جمع بشن و اعتراضشون رو به شکل یک طومار به گوش مسوولین برسونن. تا که ایشالا با کمک هم این قانون رو به وضع قبلیش برسونیم.
> همه میتونن تو نوشتن مطالب این وبلاگ سهم داشته باشن.
> هرچی که تعداد اعضای طومار بیشتر باشه ایشالا قدرتمونم واسه عوض کردن این قانون ظالمانه بیشتر میشه.
> ...



باهات موافقم اما بشین با تمام قدرت درستو بخون انتقام بگیر!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## hossein943

عاغا بزار یه اعترافی بکنم من خودم سر امتحان نهایی به بچه های کلاس میرسوندم حوزه مدرسه خودمون بود
مراقبا هم بیشترشون از مدرسه خودمون بودن بقیه هم که بوق بوق بودن

----------


## Fogyfog

آقا جان چه انتظاری داری ؟
کشور جهان سومیم دیگه
فرقمون با افغانستان و پاکستان فقط تو چاه های نفتمونه !!  :3:

----------


## abolfazl-ahmadi

ما که خوندیم معدلمون بالا 18 شد . تاثیر گذاشته بشه واسه کسایی که تست خوب نمیزنن بهتره

----------


## Farhad.7

تاثیر بزارن یا نزارن هیچ فرقــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــی نداره ..... میدونین چرا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

چون مثلا یکی معدله کتبیش میشه 20 !!! بعد مثلا واسه کنکور هیچی نمیخونه و تست نمیزنه و درصد هاش همه خراب میشن !!! 25% هم اینجا براش هیچ سودی نداره 

و برعکسش هم هست ... یکی معدل کتبیش داغونه .... میاد بکوب با برنامه واسه کنکور میخونه و رتبه و درصداش خوب میشن !!! و این 25% تاثیر منفی هم نداره واسش.

پس اگه معدلت خراب شده نا امید نشو بیشتر تلاش کن !!! ...... اگه هم بالا شده مغرور نشو و باز بیشتر تلاش کن  :Y (716):  

شرمنده زیاد حرفیدم !  :Y (726):

----------


## Bahram_maleki

> باهات موافقم اما بشین با تمام قدرت درستو بخون انتقام بگیر!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ما باید این قانون عوض کینم و میتونیم ،،، فقط یه خورده باید اراده کنیم.

----------


## Bahram_maleki

> خب فرق تاثیر مثبت با تاثیر مستقیم چیه ؟


یعنی اگه شما زحمت بکشیو  مثلا درس زیستت رو تو کنکور 100 بزنی،باید نمره نهایی زیستت هم 20 باشه تا کل نمره14000 رو بگیری،،،یعنی یکی مثل من که نمره نهایی زیستش 10 شده ، تو کنکور زیستو صد بزنه با تاثیر مستقیم نمره 10 امتحان نهاییش میشه 11000

----------


## Jean.Reno

باو کی گفته تاثیر مستقیمه ؟ 


این خبر مال کانون مال اردیبهشته که اشتباس ...


خود بچه ها گفتن رییس سازمان سنجش گفته مال کنکور 93 مثبته ...

----------


## sara75_M5R

ینی چی غیرانتفایی میرن برا معدل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وقتی هنوز اطلاع ندارید معدل نهایی محسوب میشه و دبیرا خودشون تصحیح نمیکنن چرا الکی فقط میخواید جو بدید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟من از ینفر پرسیدم گفت شده تاثیر درس ب درس.ینی تکی لحاظ میشه.نمیدونم چرا تو ذهن همه این جا گرفته ک غیرانتفایی نمره میدن.من خودم نمونه دولتی بودم اما امسال رفتم غیرانتفایی فقط بخاطر دبیراش.سخت گیریش هم خیلی بیششتر از اونجاست. :Yahoo (114): .

----------


## M O H S E N

> ینی چی غیرانتفایی میرن برا معدل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وقتی هنوز اطلاع ندارید معدل نهایی محسوب میشه و دبیرا خودشون تصحیح نمیکنن چرا الکی فقط میخواید جو بدید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟من از ینفر پرسیدم گفت شده تاثیر درس ب درس.ینی تکی لحاظ میشه.نمیدونم چرا تو ذهن همه این جا گرفته ک غیرانتفایی نمره میدن.من خودم نمونه دولتی بودم اما امسال رفتم غیرانتفایی فقط بخاطر دبیراش.سخت گیریش هم خیلی بیششتر از اونجاست..


وای وای
چ بی اعصاب
چه خشن
خخخخ

این خبر مال شب اعلام نتایجه

اعلام شانس قبولي گروه هاي مختلف کنکور ( قلم چی )

دیگه بحث نکنید زیرا خداوند بحث کنندگان را دوست ندارد.
خخخخخخخخ

----------


## Jean.Reno

میـــــــــــــــــگم ! الکی جو میدین ... 

محسن بیا بوشی بده به عامو واس این اطلاع رسانیت  :Y (673):

----------


## rezasara

با سلام 
ترسم اینه در کنکور 93 به داوطلبانی که معدل کم دارند اجازه شرکت در آزمون ها برای رشته های خوب مثل پزشکی ندند اونوقت چه گلی بگریم سر!!!!فکر کردن به این موضوع داره دیونم میکنه

----------


## سایه

دوست عزیز آخه این چه فکری میکنی مگه میشه همچین چیزی برو درستو بخون به خدا توکل کن این افکارو ولش کن

----------


## Farhad.7

> ینی چی غیرانتفایی میرن برا معدل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وقتی هنوز اطلاع ندارید معدل نهایی محسوب میشه و دبیرا خودشون تصحیح نمیکنن چرا الکی فقط میخواید جو بدید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟من از ینفر پرسیدم گفت شده تاثیر درس ب درس.ینی تکی لحاظ میشه.نمیدونم چرا تو ذهن همه این جا گرفته ک غیرانتفایی نمره میدن.من خودم نمونه دولتی بودم اما امسال رفتم غیرانتفایی فقط بخاطر دبیراش.سخت گیریش هم خیلی بیششتر از اونجاست..


ابتدایی و شاید یه زره راهنمایی نمره الکی بدن ..... ولی واسه دبیرستان بهترین دبیرا و بالاترین سختگیری مال غیر انتفاهی هاست .... !!!!!!!

----------


## kkamrani1393

> با سلام 
> ترسم اینه در کنکور 93 به داوطلبانی که معدل کم دارند اجازه شرکت در آزمون ها برای رشته های خوب مثل پزشکی ندند اونوقت چه گلی بگریم سر!!!!فکر کردن به این موضوع داره دیونم میکنه


از این عرضه ها ندارن !!!

نگران نباش
با اراده و هدف و محکم بخون

----------


## Bahram_maleki

خدا کنه که الکی جو داده شده باشه، ولی هرچی گوگل رو اینور انور میکنم،
جایی پیدا نمیکنم که بگه ،تاثیر نمره نهایی به حالت قبلیش یعنی،تاثیر مثبت برگشته
شما خبری از جایی دارین که میگه، تاثیر نمره نهایی برا کنکور 93 مثبته،، بزارین یه خورده از
 دغدغه های فکریمون ،کم شه.

----------


## Mahdi

منم این قانونو جز مزخرف ترین های این نظام میدونم !خیلی کاراشتباهیه !
روحانی باید رسیدگی کنه !!!

----------


## Bahram_maleki

> ینی چی غیرانتفایی میرن برا معدل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وقتی هنوز اطلاع ندارید معدل نهایی محسوب میشه و دبیرا خودشون تصحیح نمیکنن چرا الکی فقط میخواید جو بدید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟من از ینفر پرسیدم گفت شده تاثیر درس ب درس.ینی تکی لحاظ میشه.نمیدونم چرا تو ذهن همه این جا گرفته ک غیرانتفایی نمره میدن.من خودم نمونه دولتی بودم اما امسال رفتم غیرانتفایی فقط بخاطر دبیراش.سخت گیریش هم خیلی بیششتر از اونجاست..


منظور من از غیر انتفایی اون مدارسی هستن که 4 تا اوس میرن توش فقط بخاطر نمره، اصلا بحث
سر دولتی یا غیر انتفایی بودنه نیس،،که من بخوام از دولتی دفاع کنم و بگم غیر انتفایی بده.
همه رو با یه چوب نزنین، با دوتا چوب بزنین،،،، بعله غیر انتفایی هایی هستن که آدم آرزو
داره فقط یه جلسه سر کلاس یکی از دبیراش بشینه و درس یاد بگیره...بهترین دبیرها ،بهترین
امکانات آموزشی ،بهترین کلاس درس با قوی ترین دانش آموزا تو مدارس غیر انتفاعی و سمپاد هستن.

و   ...... .... ....... ........ ...  !

----------


## Jean.Reno

بابا این مصاحبه رییس سازمان سنجشه که گفته مثبته ... اونی هم که نوشته بود متسقیمه مال اردیبهشت بود که قطعی نبود ... کانون فرهنگی آموزش - قلم چی محسن لینکشو گذاشت ولی نمیخونید که ! "معاون وزير علوم درباره طرح سنجش پذيرش دانشجو که در مجلس مطرح است، گفت: آنچه در محلس تصويب شده اين است که در سال 93 سوابق تحصيلي 25 درصد تاثير مثبت داشته باشد. "

----------


## Bahram_maleki

> بابا این مصاحبه رییس سازمان سنجشه که گفته مثبته ... اونی هم که نوشته بود متسقیمه مال اردیبهشت بود که قطعی نبود ... کانون فرهنگی آموزش - قلم چی محسن لینکشو گذاشت ولی نمیخونید که ! "معاون وزير علوم درباره طرح سنجش پذيرش دانشجو که در مجلس مطرح است، گفت: آنچه در محلس تصويب شده اين است که در سال 93 سوابق تحصيلي 25 درصد تاثير مثبت داشته باشد. "


این جمله  روح و روانمو صفایی اساسی داد:
""معاون وزير علوم درباره طرح سنجش پذيرش دانشجو که در مجلس مطرح است، گفت:  آنچه در محلس تصويب شده اين است که در سال 93 سوابق تحصيلي 25 درصد تاثير  مثبت داشته باشد.""

بله... تاثیر نمرات نهایی واسه کنکور 93 مثبتــــــــــــــــــه

با این حساب تاپیک بسته میشه،،، و با خیال راحت میتونیم واسه کنکور درس بخونیم
 :Y (459):  :Y (459): اعتراض معتراض هم منتفیه کلـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــن 
باتشکر از محسن و jean Reno عزیز که اطلاع رسانی کردن.
 :Y (470):

----------


## rezasara

اینم قانون تصویب شده در مجلس:
{همچنین طبق مصوبه نمایندگان مجلس، آیین‌نامه اجرایی این قانون توسط شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو تهیه می‌شود و حداکثر ظرف ۳‌ماه از تاریخ لازم‌الاجراشدن این قانون به تصویب هیأت وزیران می‌رسد. نمایندگان در ماده ۱۰این طرح تصویب کردند این قانون از سال تحصیلی ۱۳۹۴-۱۳۹۳درصورت اجرایی‌شدن تبصره ۵ماده ۴ این قانون لازم‌الاجراست. براساس آنچه در تبصره ماده ۴ این قانون مصوب شده است در سال اول اجرای این قانون تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی در پذیرش داوطلبان دارای سوابق تحصیلی دست‌کم ۲۵درصد است.براساس طرح سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو طی یک پروسه ۵ساله از سال ۹۳سوابق تحصیلی باید دست‌کم ۸۵درصد در پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها لحاظ شود.}

----------


## Parniya

> این جمله  روح و روانمو صفایی اساسی داد:
> ""معاون وزير علوم درباره طرح سنجش پذيرش دانشجو که در مجلس مطرح است، گفت:   آنچه در محلس تصويب شده اين است که در سال 93 سوابق تحصيلي 25 درصد تاثير  مثبت داشته باشد.""
> 
> بله... تاثیر نمرات نهایی واسه کنکور 93 مثبتــــــــــــــــــه
> 
> با این حساب تاپیک بسته میشه،،، و با خیال راحت میتونیم واسه کنکور درس بخونیم
> اعتراض معتراض هم منتفیه کلـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــن 
> باتشکر از محسن و jean Reno عزیز که اطلاع رسانی کردن.
> ایـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــنم لیـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــنک خبـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــرش
> http://www.kanoon.ir/Public/ShowDetails.aspx?art=w9GJ3Q+cOBwxidGHhdwcJw==




تاپیک بسته شد

----------

